# Exhaust manifold gaskets



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

OK - so she's not even 100% road ready yet and I'm already tired of all the headaches that my headers are causing - obviously, I'll be looking at getting a set of R.A.R.E. 2 1/2" manifolds. I seem to recall reading somewhere that the factory didn't use gaskets on the exhaust manifolds - is this true? 

R.A.R.E. has one set do D-port gaskets on their website - should I use those or is there a better set on the market?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They won't be 'factory', but I really like the Remflex gaskets. They're thick layered graphite and when you install them they "crush" to make a seal. They can even be reused if you're very careful.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I used Percy's dead soft aluminum layered gaskets. Good luck with them so far.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys - I'll check them out. Just can't deal with all of the issues that go along with headers anymore. I'm sure that there are headers on the market that are better than the ones I currently have, but for a little less $ and a lot less  - I'm going to go with the manifolds...

Thanks again - :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The stock sheet metal gaskets that come in the overhaul kit or from felpro work perfectly with the cast iron manifolds. You don't need or want a thick gasket here....warpage could result....especially since the HO/RA cast manifolds don't use all the bolts. Just go with the stock cheapo sheet metal ones and you'll be fine. That's been my experience, anyway.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> The stock sheet metal gaskets that come in the overhaul kit or from felpro work perfectly with the cast iron manifolds. You don't need or want a thick gasket here....warpage could result....especially since the HO/RA cast manifolds don't use all the bolts. Just go with the stock cheapo sheet metal ones and you'll be fine. That's been my experience, anyway.[/QUOTE I second this.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I used the Percy's gaskets because I had an exhaust leak with stock gaskets on my RA manifolds. In lieu of removing and re-planing the offending head I used these. Since it sounded like the originator voiced concerns of leaks I mentioned the Percy's as an option. Of course always give the thin stock gaskets a try first...


----------

